# Video. An incredible goal that epitomises my love for football



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I watched this goal live while I was procrastinating at work. I feel it needs to be shown to the people who may have missed it. It was a 4th goal of a 4-2 victory for Sweden whith Zlatan Ibrahimovic, currently playing for Paris Saint Germain, getting all four goals. While Engalnd lost this game, I'm kinda glad if it meant I got to see this goal. Enjoy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome goal. Terrible music.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Yeah maybe I should of put a warning up. :confused02:

The goal makes Rooneys overhead against Man City seem irrelevent.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I would say last nights goal is one of, if not THE best goal of all time.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> I would say last nights goal is one of, if not THE best goal of all time.


Thats the first thing I thought. I shouted Oh My God when it happened. Problem being there were some customers in close vicinity. They understood. Probably. I'm scratching my head :confused02: attempting to think of a better goal but I can't!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Stunning, absolutely sensational goal. Best ever? That's such a hard question to answer. There's so many goals to consider, even being a huge football fan, I wouldn't know where to begin. Gun against my head, I'd say the greatest ever goal is this one:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Stunning, absolutely sensational goal. Best ever? That's such a hard question to answer. There's so many goals to consider, even being a huge football fan, I wouldn't know where to begin. Gun against my head, I'd say the greatest ever goal is this one:


Mate, I don't even have to watch the vid. I know exactly what it is and its something I thought about when the best goal ever was mentioned. Goes in 2 different directions before it goes in. Amazing as that is, same with Giggs against Arsenal in the 1999 FA cup final and maradonas at the 84 World cup, this one trumpts it in my opinion. The technique and know-how involved is just ridiculous. Barcelona should of kept him!


----------

